# Worldmark reservation question



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 27, 2012)

Can I reserve less than a week in white or blue season 13 months out?

TIA,
Gayle


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes 

Even Red season if less than 7 consecutive days are all that;s available


wmowners.com


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 27, 2012)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Can I reserve less than a week in white or blue season 13 months out?
> 
> TIA,
> Gayle



Absolutely.  If you don't want to use up your Worldmark credits you can use FAX time at 8 cents per credit.  There are no FAX time restrictions for white and blue season.  Plus housekeeping is included with FAX time, no additional housekeeping token is required.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks to you both for the speedy replies!


----------

